# Does anyone  ID vintage  bikes with no tags?



## rzerndt (Sep 11, 2013)

HI:

   I'm new (at least here) so please  be patient.

   I ran across an older  bike with no  ID tags. Can anyone give me a clue as to what this is?

Thanks

rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like a Murray built 60's middleweight Spaceliner.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like a 1964-1965 Sears Spaceliner built by Murray.  Missing the tank with light & horn, rear light, and front fender.  Pedals & Seat are incorrect although your seat is probably more comfortable than an original.  The reference thread on these is at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35629-The-Ultimate-Sears-Spaceliner-Reference

Yours is probably:

46911 (1964-65, 26", Deluxe chrome, Woman's, single speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)

Hope this helps & welcome to the CABE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rzerndt (Sep 11, 2013)

HI:

Thanks so much to both of you guys! That was a quick response!
  Do you think it's worth anything?





Gary Mc said:


> Looks like a 1964-1965 Sears Spaceliner built by Murray.  Missing the tank with light & horn, rear light, and front fender.  Pedals & Seat are incorrect although your seat is probably more comfortable than an original.  The reference thread on these is at:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35629-The-Ultimate-Sears-Spaceliner-Reference
> 
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Sep 15, 2013)

Value is $250 full retail if all the parts were there.
Without the serial number its a guess as to the model.
Because the rear rack is either a Spaceliner or a Flightliner. With out the tank its hard to say.....unless we see the serial number.
Value based on the frame, springer fork and rear fender and rack....$125 full retail...at least that's my value thoughts.
Sometimes the correct pedals and seat belting and color help to decipher what you have.
So many of these "Spaceliner" style frames  look identical...its those bolt on items that clarify what you have.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

